# All Of My Bettas



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought this would be a fun thread to post in order to show off all my babies! Only one of them I do not have a photo of because she simply will not stay still nor will her color show up. I'll try to pick the best photo though she'll probably show up as a little flash with eyes.

First was Dei Vallie, came from breeder Polukoff. 
He is a Cambodian Marble HM Male.









Second is Pinkster, he is a Walmart betta.
He is a Pink/Purple/Red/Small bit of white VT Male.









Third is Rheya, she is a Petco Rescue and is up for adoption.
She is a Cambodian CT Female.









Fourth is Ms Blue, she is a Petco Rescue and is also up for adoption.
She is a Royal Blue CT Female.









Fifth is Stardust, he is a Walmart betta.
He is a Yellow/Green Metallic? With Marbling? CT Male (Unsure of color)









Sixth is Koi, he is a Petsmart betta.
He is a White Metallic with green Irid ? HM Male (Also Unsure of color)









Seventh is Zippy, he is a Petsmart betta.
He is a Green Metallic with Red fins HM Male









Eighth is Princey, he is a surprise from Alex, he came from Petco.
He is a Multi-Color, Purple, Blue, Green and White EE PK? Male









Ninth is Zeke, he came from breeder Polu.
He is a Blue/White Marble HMPK? Or PK? Can't remember. 









Tenth is Toothless, he came from breeder Polu.
He is a Black Orchid HM.
* This may not be him in the picture but a sibling.. Though I believe it's him.









Eleventh is Celestial. She is a Walmart Rescue.
Pink shimmer body with pink tail and fins, green at tip of tail. VT Female.

Twelfth is Unnamed. From Petco.
White EE, * Up for adoption! * 









Thirteenth is Unnamed, from Petco.
Unsure of color Double Tail Male









My two CT girls are $3.00 each and my White EE boy I will be asking a fee to ensure a good home. He waited a long time for one. Make an offer on his fee, I'll accept just about anything to get him to a good home. He's happy and healthy for sitting on a shelf for since October.


ALSO: Please excuse my DT's dirty water. Took this picture right after I got home. Secondly, FULL CREDIT to Polu for the photos he took of the three bettas I got from him. =]


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

love the white one!..


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I absolutely ADORE stardust!!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bsalem05 said:


> love the white one!..


Thanks. I have him up for adoption at $12. If you know anyone or yourself want him, let me know.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> I absolutely ADORE stardust!!


Thank you! He sat on a shelf in Walmart for over a month. The second time I found him in dirty water I bought him. He's so pretty.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Love your little white one! Good luck finding a home


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you :3. I know he'll find a nice home with someone from here.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I love your marbles!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you very much! I love marbles too!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I absolutely love your fish!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you ^_^ I love them too lol.


----------

